# Best background color for African Cichlids?



## Sam66

Just curious what people have found the best success with for a background color in their African cichlid tanks ? I would love to use a picture background like rocks or plants/grasses but can't afford to do all the tanks I have.
I currently have a sky blue color in all my tanks and don't think the fish are showing their true colors the way they should be. I am switching to new tanks and have been debating on changing to a new color as I set it up.I will be using sign lettering material to cover the tanks so it will be a solid color I have to choose.
Any input would be great.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fish_Man

I like black background with black tahiti moon sand


----------



## kamal

Fish_Man said:


> I like black background with black tahiti moon sand


+1 love the black to bring out the colour


----------



## Sam66

A friend of mine uses black background and black gravel. This was one of the reasons I asked the question. He pick up some fish from me and they look totally different in his tank.
Thanks for the direction.


----------



## spas

I prefer a realistic 3-d background with a lighter color sand...

Here is what my setup looks like:


----------



## kamal

that is a beautiful tank


----------



## Sam66

X2 that looks awesome.


----------



## Sam66

Well I did the black background and have some fish in the tanks. Big difference in the coloring of the fish right away. Almost night and day as they say. I still have natural color gravel at this point(short of cash)but will try the midnight black sand in a couple of tanks to see how I like it.


Thanks to all for the input. It made doing the switch to black less stressful.

Scott....


----------



## des

I'm a big fan of 3D backgrounds. Aside from that, black or dark blue will add depth in the tank. Spray painting with a matt finish to take away the glare. Great for photography.


----------

